# Pregnant right after mc



## PugLuvAh

Did anyone have a successful pregnancy right after having a mc without having any previous children? I'd really love some positive experiences to get me through the terrified paranoia that I am currently experiencing :wacko:

Thanks in advance xo


----------



## FunToRun

Sorry didnt want to read n run. Im on the same boat as you. Had a mc on the 11th and i'll be 5 weeks 2moro. I've got two children, dd was a rainbow baby but fell pg with her 3 months after a loss.


----------



## kgriffin

Can someone fill me in on what a rainbow baby is?


----------



## kiki04

It is a baby conceived after a loss. :)


----------



## kgriffin

ohh.. thank you. Hope I get a rainbow baby soon then!


----------



## maybebaby3

i had 2 mc (one at 8wks and another at 5wks) and then straight after the 2nd one got pregnant with dylan who is now 5 1/2 years old :cloud9: then i havent had a mc after that. it was a really scary time though as i thought there was something wrong with me as i had 2 mc so close together. PM me if you want to chat about anything as i know exactly how you feel :flower:


----------



## PugLuvAh

maybebaby3 said:


> i had 2 mc (one at 8wks and another at 5wks) and then straight after the 2nd one got pregnant with dylan who is now 5 1/2 years old :cloud9: then i havent had a mc after that. it was a really scary time though as i thought there was something wrong with me as i had 2 mc so close together. PM me if you want to chat about anything as i know exactly how you feel :flower:

Thats great to hear, makes me feel bit better hearing other peoples success stories :flower:


----------



## BabyHope1978

I had an early miscarriage in March at about 5 weeks and am now approx 9 weeks 3days pregnant, having got pregnant again straight after the MC. I had a scan on Monday and all looks great - saw a wriggling baby and strong heart beat so hoping all will now stay well.


----------



## Audraia

I've had two miscarriages back to back, no period in between, and I'm pregnant again, with no period since the last one! So hoping this is the sticky one! Doc started me on progesterine to help things along.


----------



## PugLuvAh

BabyHope1978 said:


> I had an early miscarriage in March at about 5 weeks and am now approx 9 weeks 3days pregnant, having got pregnant again straight after the MC. I had a scan on Monday and all looks great - saw a wriggling baby and strong heart beat so hoping all will now stay well.

Thats what I want :flower: Congratulations, I am glad things are going so well for you!! Gives me some hope :happydance:


----------



## PugLuvAh

Audraia said:


> I've had two miscarriages back to back, no period in between, and I'm pregnant again, with no period since the last one! So hoping this is the sticky one! Doc started me on progesterine to help things along.

:hugs: I hope we all have sticky ones!


----------



## MarinesWife

I am currently pregnant after having a miscarriage, and this will be my first child. I miscarried Oct 13 and conceived Oct 27. Oct 13 is technically day 1 of this pregnancy, and everything is perfect! :) I will have a healthy baby boy next month! I know how scary it is! Good luck and sorry for your loss. I am reliving that pain today as today was my due date....


----------



## rubysmum

Hey sorry for your loss I had a miscarriage on 18th of April and I got caught straight away with no period I'm 8 weeks and 3 days got my first midwife appointment tomorrow I've got terrible nausea this time round not nice but it's nice to know that it's a healthy pregnancy symtom. Xx


----------



## PugLuvAh

MarinesWife said:


> I am currently pregnant after having a miscarriage, and this will be my first child. I miscarried Oct 13 and conceived Oct 27. Oct 13 is technically day 1 of this pregnancy, and everything is perfect! :) I will have a healthy baby boy next month! I know how scary it is! Good luck and sorry for your loss. I am reliving that pain today as today was my due date....

Congratulations! One more month to go must be exciting! I am sorry for your loss too...hopefully the bundle of joy moving around in your belly will help get you through this day.


----------



## babyfromgod

I had an early miscarriage then had a period and then got pregnant with my now 8 month old. I hope you get a sticky BFP soon!


----------



## AveryATL

I had a miscarriage in late Feb, and am now pregnant again - though still very early. I tried to some extent the first two cycles after my MC, but my periods were still quite irregular. I got pregnant on the first cycle after my period became regular to what it was before my mc.


----------



## PugLuvAh

Its great to hear all these good news stories!


----------



## PugLuvAh

I miscarried at 5w 5d...2 more days and I'll be passed that hurdle. Although my anxiety won't go away, I know passing the milestone will be a relief for me!

Keep in there sticky bean!!


----------



## MarinesWife

You are right, the worry will probably never go away unfortunately, but getting over that milestone is going to make you feel better! When is your first scan? Seeing that little baby's heartbeat nice and strong will ease your mind too! And before you know it you will worry less because of all the kicks and jabs to your ribs!:thumbup:

Sending you positive thoughts!! :flower:


----------



## PugLuvAh

Thanks! Good luck to you too, you're almost at the end of it!!

I haven't booked a scan yet, I wanted to make it to 6 weeks before I called my doctor. I would have been devastated last time if I had an appointment and I had to cancel it. You're right, I will feel much better when I see that heart beat!


----------



## Wannabeamuma

Pugluvah, your story sounds so similar to mine, I also miss carried on the 6th of may, and I am pregnant again now, it's such a worrying time hey, we do all need to stay positive, but it's so easier said then done, I am 6wks today and don't have a fetal pole yet, so I am very scared, also have very light bleeding. Hopefully I can have a successful pregnancy, directly following a miscarriage, I do know several people who have. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## PugLuvAh

I'm sorry for you loss, it was especially hard right before Mothers Day too :cry:

I am 5w 5d today, and I am still pregnant! :happydance: 

I hope this one is the rainbow baby you've been waiting for! :hugs:


----------



## Wannabeamuma

Mothers day was also our first wedding anniversary, so was definatley a hard time.

Have you had an ultrasound yet?? What can they see? I'm hoping they can't see anything with me coz I'm not as far along, but the dates do match up.

Do u know your hcg, mine was 26000, on Tuesday, which is equivalent to what IRS would be now I would think.


----------



## PugLuvAh

Mothers Day was your anniversary too!? What an awful time for you both, I'm sorry :hugs:

I haven't had anything yet--no scan, no blood tests. Even with my previous miscarriage, because it was so early and they are "common" with first pregnancy's (doctors words) he's not concerned that I am at a high risk to miscarry again. He doesn't want to see me till at least 9 weeks. :shrug:

I want to know everything is ok, but at the same time, as long as I don't get a scan they can't tell me something is wrong. I know, I'm nuts :wacko:
The good thing is so far, no spotting! 

How far along are you? If you are around my schedule I think if we got a scan now they could see a sac and maybe even hear a heart beat using doppler (I think thats in the 6th week?). That would be exciting!! Do you have a scan booked soon?


----------



## chrissie95

Pug - I can relate to how you feel. I have twin boys who are 11 - conceived with the help of IVF. We were thrilled to have our family after two years of trying. Then 10 1/2 years later I somehow got pregnant. Not planned, and not trying. We were shocked. Unfortunately I miscarried at 12 weeks. We were devastated. But three months later, I got pregnant again, and now I am 20 weeks along. So far, so good. We just found out it is another boy. My sister gave me a fetal doppler to hear the heart beat. I couldn't hear it until around 12 or so weeks. But it does give me peace of mind on those days where I just fear that something might be wrong!! Good luck - I will keep you and your little one in my thoughts :)


----------



## Wannabeamuma

Pugluvah, I am 6wks 2days, there is a gest sac, and yolk sac no fetus. Only visible through an internal ultrasound. I have another scan on Tuesday which will be exactly a week from the last one, they wanted me to wait 2weeks, but I cry even at the thought of waiting 2 wks, so she said I could have it earlier to either give me closure, or pick up my mood with a healthy baby. I would would hate to wait til 9wks, but at least u don't have bleeding that's a good sign, I did have a bit, that might be why they are letting me get so many scan and blood tests, good luck to you!!


----------



## PugLuvAh

Wannabeamuma--How did your scan go yesterday??


----------



## PugLuvAh

chrissie95 said:


> Pug - I can relate to how you feel. I have twin boys who are 11 - conceived with the help of IVF. We were thrilled to have our family after two years of trying. Then 10 1/2 years later I somehow got pregnant. Not planned, and not trying. We were shocked. Unfortunately I miscarried at 12 weeks. We were devastated. But three months later, I got pregnant again, and now I am 20 weeks along. So far, so good. We just found out it is another boy. My sister gave me a fetal doppler to hear the heart beat. I couldn't hear it until around 12 or so weeks. But it does give me peace of mind on those days where I just fear that something might be wrong!! Good luck - I will keep you and your little one in my thoughts :)

Congratulations! I am glad things are going so well this time around. I'll be thinking of you too :hugs:


----------



## carpediems

Does anyone have Prometrium success stories? I had a miscarriage and got pregnant 5 week later--well between 5-6 weeks later. Last U/S revealed sac and soemthing inside. Doc said I was 5.5week, tec said-probably only 4.5 weeks gestational. I did have blood test done at about about a week after miss period. HCG:669 / Prog: 16.9...Next blood test revealed: over 1800 HCG's and 11.8 Prog. Doc put me on Prometrium-Progesterone a day later. I take 2pills vaginally at night- 200 mg each. Had blood test 2 days later-and HGC's went 3000+ and Prgesteone to 26.7. I dont feel symptoms all the time, which scars me more than anything. Just because my last-when I didnt feel symptoms is when it happend. But now, I have half days where I dont feel anything, but then I get neasiuos driving or when I smell a food or something and do go pee on a regular, soemtimes def more than regular basis. I am right now almost 7 weeks from last period, and about 6 weeks gestational, minus a few days. I want a baby, kids more than anything for my husband and I. I havent seen any spotting, except the normal green/yellowish dicharge on pantyliner. Have altrasound in a few days-and going nutts thinking of what we might see...Trying to keep my faith in God and his Love to hear our true heart's desire. Please, lend me some words of encouragement, some stories of success. I want to be one of those people that has this success testimony for a healthy pregancy. Once I get past those 12 weeks-hear that heartbeat--I will be in pre heaven! Thank you-Sarah


----------



## MarinesWife

Carpediems- Like I posted earlier, I had a miscarriage and got pregnant only 2 weeks later....
The dr put me on prometrium progesterone and I took the pills vaginally from 6 -12 weeks pregnant. My baby boy is perfectly healthy and we will be meeting him soon! :) Good luck with your pregnancy


----------



## carpediems

Thank YOU ! : Many Blessings for you and your Little BOY!


----------



## dwm

Hi there, I just posted a thread on the pregnancy club board (would have been better on this one I think, oops). My bleeding started lightly on the 14th of June and the cramps and bleeding were worst the 20th, stopped by 25th. 
It's now 2nd of July and I 'feel' pregnant again, despite only starting o have sex a few days ago. I have been going to the toilet more which was my main symptom last time, and feel a bit queasy. I guess I might just have an infection 
I think it's very likely that I'm just imagining things because I want to be pregnant so much! But after reading a few of your stories, I really do wonder what if I really am! I suppose it's far too early to test.


----------



## CatherineK

Just wanted to pop in to say I fell pregnant with my son right after a mmc/d&C(at 13 weeks, it was my first pregnancy), and he is now a healthy/happy 2 year old. I won't lie and say I wasn't stressed through my entire first tri (and beyond) but everything turned out great!


----------



## PugLuvAh

Thats great Catherine! Congrats on your newest pregnancy too. I think I will feel better after I get through the first trimester. I give thanks every day that I feel tired and sick! haha


----------



## hope2381

hi all,
I am feeling the same way. Had MC April 2011 at 8 weeks. Now 8 weeks along again. So nervous and scared everyday that things are going well or not. Last time it was a missed MC and didn't know we lost the baby until first scan. It is such a freaky feeling not knowing that it passed. Hope all is well this time around. I like the positive stories too. They help me along every day. Keep sharing. Here's to rainbow babies all around : )


----------



## Niccal

It's lovely to read so many positive stories, my first pregnancy ended in MC in June last year - I was 13 weeks and it was almost a missed MC, but I started bleeding about 4 days before we went for our dating scan. Scan confirmed an empty sac. Worst week of my life, I've never felt so helpless. 

There were some complications afterwards, which meant that I didn't have a period until October but I fell pregnant straight away after that. We had a scan at 10 weeks, which was not long after my original due date and seeing our little peanut somersaulting away on the screen was one of the most amazing moments ever!

It hasn't been easy, I've made my way through by counting off milestones but I'm now 37+2 and patiently awaiting the arrival of our little girl.

Love and positive thoughts to you all :kiss:


----------



## MickyG

We had a miscarriage at 6 weeks, and fell pregnant straight away, no period, now 37 weeks so not long to go. 

Best of luck to you ... It can happen


----------



## Wannabeamuma

Pugluvah, just noticed your post scan went wonderfull, my lil bubby has a healthy heartbeat, 155bpm, and I am now 7wks 3days. Good luck for everyone else.


----------



## PugLuvAh

Wannabeamuma said:


> Pugluvah, just noticed your post scan went wonderfull, my lil bubby has a healthy heartbeat, 155bpm, and I am now 7wks 3days. Good luck for everyone else.

Fantastic news! I can't wait till I get my scan and see that little heartbeat too:flower:

Congrats to everyone with their rainbow babies--these are making me feel much better! :happydance:


----------



## PugLuvAh

So I finally scheduled my first appointment, its August 2nd, I'll be 11 weeks so I'll get an ultrasound right away. Even though I haven't had any bleeding (etc.) I am still scared of possibly having a missed miscarriage. I'm probably being paranoid, but I am trying not to think about it :S


----------

